# NB + Ronal Teddy Bears



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry y'all, I just had to share, it's as close to a New Beetle as I'm ever going to get, it's not just me, but in the world of 1/10 scale, it's a blast. And yes, I rub and I'm tucking mad.
























I've had it for about 4 years but just recently dug it out of storage, gotta find the radio & have some naughty fun at work.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: NB + Ronal Teddy Bears (vee_dubb_ya)*

You have mae interested in what the rest of the car looks like, got anymore shots with a couple different angles and the back and such?


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

I can do that when I'm back from holidays next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vee_dubb_ya)*

Cool man.


----------

